# Nissan Leaf Axles



## Bratitude (Jan 23, 2020)

its a mater of em61 vs em57. during 2012 there was a transition. 

on another note, ill have my leaf gearbox vw stub shafts available this fall. they are in production atm.


----------



## ElectrifiedMonteSS (Feb 27, 2011)

Mine is from 2019, so it is a em57.
I was hoping the 2012 axles would fit the gearbox. 
Much easier to slide a solid axle into the tube of the 2012 CV axle shafts than butt welding and sleeve two solid axles.
Not that those will be permanent. But I would rather use used axles for testing that new ones I will have to cut up to just by custom axles later.


----------



## Bratitude (Jan 23, 2020)

ElectrifiedMonteSS said:


> Mine is from 2019, so it is a em57.
> I was hoping the 2012 axles would fit the gearbox.
> Much easier to slide a solid axle into the tube of the 2012 CV axle shafts than butt welding and sleeve two solid axles.
> Not that those will be permanent. But I would rather use used axles for testing that new ones I will have to cut up to just by custom axles later.


 yeah but what are the axles, 2012 is a transition year, so if they are em57 axles, they should work. 

with my stub adapters, you wont need to order custom axles, you can use off the shelf vw parts. as there are a ton of different length axle shafts that fit the standard 100mm cv joint 










the inner leaf cv joints are kind of annoying in that the inner races are "crimped" into the cv housing, so you have to grind down the crimps to remove them. would be a lot nicer if they just had a snap ring, then doing custom axle shafts wouldnt be so hacky


----------

